# Silver from Silver Chloride



## mojojtp (May 3, 2011)

Hi all...found some great info regarding a method for converting silver chloride to silver metal...I get the 1 part dry AgCl-to-2 parts NaOH in aqueous solution...

question 1) is: for each kg. AgCl, what volume of H2O would work best to dissolve my NaOH pellets in, before adding the AgCl?...

question 2): does the entire process, through and including the dextrose (sugar) addition, require constant stirring?...

question 3): after completing the reaction, what volume and temperature of "hot" water should be used for pre-filtration "washing"...

and finally, question4): do I need a specific pore size filter paper to recover the "cemented" silver or will one or more coffee filters suffice?...

Thanks in advance and positive vibes to all who provide assistance to this humble novice silver refiner...look forward to hearing from you...best wishes...mojojtp (Jerry)


----------



## samuel-a (May 3, 2011)

mojojtp

Although the only way to know the exact wight of your AgCl is to dry it, doing so is the worst thing you can do.
Once AgCl is dry, you will need popularize it in a mortar to fine powder before starting, otherwise, you will not get complete conversion as the solution will not be able to penetrate inside the clumps. 

1 - NaOH water solubility in room temps is 1110 grams per liter. You would probably be better served using a bit of excess water.

2 - YES !! Continuous 

3 - how hot? 80-100 C i guess.... put enough to cover the powder, repeat two or three times.

4 - 2-3 coffee filters will do, better yet, lab filter rated at medium (and vacuum btw) 

Good luck


----------



## Goldfinger4 (May 9, 2011)

Many people on this board say that the silver chloride method produces relatively impure silver.
I tried that and produced 4 silver bars by this method and let it analyse by a friend. He used a X-ray flouroscence device and determined a purity of higher than 99,6%.
In Germany it would be legal to stamp it with .999 (0,8% tolerance for silver)


----------



## goldenchild (May 9, 2011)

Goldfinger4 said:


> Many people on this board say that the silver chloride method produces relatively impure silver.



Not true. My first time ever trying the chloride method I processed 908g of .9994 sterling. I'm about 99.94% positive you could achieve 4 nines with the chloride method.


----------



## samuel-a (May 9, 2011)

I'm with Mario on that.

AgCl methods can produce very good results, Main thing with AgCl is that it has a tendency to lock stuff in it, either solutions leftovers (from which it was precipitated) or solids.

Through wash cycles of the salt with the appropriate reagents will produce fine silver. I think that what's most forum members are referring to when AgCl is discussed.


----------



## mojojtp (May 19, 2011)

samuel-a...

...thanks for the specifics on AgCl to Ag conversion...because my AgCl is lab grade, it's already dry, so I'll have to give it the prep you suggested before "gettin' busy" with it...now we just need Ag to go back over $40.00/oz...thanks again to all posters re: my inquiries...mojojtp (Jerry)


----------



## Cody Reeder (May 24, 2011)

I have found that the best way to get metalic silver from cloride is to mix it with some charcoal and flux and tput it in the furnace. I may be loosing some but I know it works. I have tried the sugar and lye method but I never could get it to work right.


----------



## talalstuvs (May 26, 2011)

Ould anyone guide me how to recover silver from silver chloride all process with detail please ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## 4metals (May 27, 2011)

It has been posted and discussed in detail, search the word Karo and you will find it. The silver is reduced using Karo syrup (corn syrup) and liquid caustic.


----------



## Drewbie (May 27, 2011)

I dropped silver chloride from a silver plating solution (probably K-Ag-CN) by shocking it with sodium hypochlorite.

Now I am dropping the silver out as powder following Steve's handy how-to video, but I am using aluminium (have lots of aluminium heat sinks available).

I have the green fluffy silver appearing, but it isn't a consistent colour. Some of it is still a pale colour. I thought this is because not all the silver chloride had been converted.

But appearing under the green silver powder are tiny metallic particles. Are these silver too, or is this aluminium starting to drop because the silver is all dropped and there is something else in the mixture dropping out the aluminium?

I left the reaction running because the silver powder wasn't a consistent colour and there was still a reaction taking place (bubbling).

One other question - The TS-8000 torch isn't available in Mexico, but the TS-7000 is. The TS-7000 is suitable for melting silver powder?


----------



## kesavan (Sep 4, 2011)

Cody Reeder said:


> I have found that the best way to get metalic silver from cloride is to mix it with some charcoal and flux and tput it in the furnace. I may be loosing some but I know it works. I have tried the sugar and lye method but I never could get it to work right.




Sorry bro..just wanna know what's 'tput' means??can u please explain me how u melt AgCl to Ag...because i already tried the Karo method..it works but ..im not satisfied...can u tell me what exactly to be used to be melt with AgCl..and what the temperature u used>>tq vy much...


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 4, 2011)

kesavan said:


> Cody Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that the best way to get metalic silver from cloride is to mix it with some charcoal and flux and tput it in the furnace. I may be loosing some but I know it works. I have tried the sugar and lye method but I never could get it to work right.
> ...


kesavan,
Please accept my comments in the spirit in which they are offered. 

*Lose the texting lingo when you post on this forum*. Please speak in clear, concise language, so there's no chance that anything you say can be misunderstood. 

Harold


----------

